# Disneys Christmas Carol



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Anyone go see it yet? I'm trying to find out of it's too scary for my 4 and 6 year olds.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks like it should be OK, my youngest Granddaughter wants to see it too.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1067106/


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm not so sure about this one. I'm not a big Jim Carrey fan.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I plan to see it in IMax [email protected] this week. I visited the Christmas Carol train last month and got a chance to see the previews in 3D - This is an awesome movie, not to be missed. I have some reservations about very young children seeing it , because the movie is supposed to be quite true to the Dickens story The ghosts might be too scary for them. As to Jim Carey, from what I've seen, he has done a very good job of voicing Evenezer Scrooge.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Cholly said:


> I plan to see it in IMax [email protected] this week. I visited the Christmas Carol train last month and got a chance to see the previews in 3D - This is an awesome movie, not to be missed. I have some reservations about very young children seeing it , because the movie is supposed to be quite true to the Dickens story The ghosts might be too scary for them. As to Jim Carey, from what I've seen, he has done a very good job of voicing Evenezer Scrooge.


Ah... I see you already had a thread.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=166474


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Well, I didn't see it last week, but saw it today in IMax 3D. The movie lives up to all the hype. Truly outstanding. I'd give it a 5 out of 5. It may not be appropriate for younger children because of the scenes with the three ghosts. As to whether you're a Jim Carrey fan or not, not to worry. He give an excellent performance in several different roles.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm torn... because I liked Polar Express and Monster House (two previous movies made using earlier incarnations of the same technology used here to animate the actors)... but I've never really cared for "A Christmas Carol" as a story.


----------



## jrwinter (Sep 2, 2004)

its not that scary but it isn't true to the original


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

With Jim Carrey, I was worried it would be a comedy. Is it?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

kevinturcotte said:


> With Jim Carrey, I was worried it would be a comedy. Is it?


Definitely not a comedy, although there are some comedic aspects here and there, especially when Scrooge is transported by the Ghosts. That being said, it is a reasonably faithful adaptation of the Dickens novel. Some of the modifications are subtle, some are obvious. You can attribute that in part to the Disney approach to classic novels and in part to the fact that it's a translation from the printed page to the big screen. Some scenes are stretched out for effect, something that you can't do too easily on the printed page.
IMHO, Carrey does an excellent job in voicing Scrooge and several other characters. Interestingly, I felt that there was a facial resemblance between Carrey and Scrooge.
The computer generated animation makes that of the Polar Express look primitive by comparison. 
My previous comment about suitability for younger children has to do with Scrooge's encounters with the Ghosts. Young children are quite impressionable, and If they're frightened easily, these scenes would be troubling, to say the least. 
On the whole, this is a most enjoyable family movie, and should well wind up being a Christmas classic much like the Dickens novel.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

You guys have actually made me want to see this now.:new_popco


----------

